# Can I get HIV from something like this?



## filledwithfear1 (Sep 28, 2009)

Okay, so i went to work 3 months ago, and they made me shave. After I finished shaving, I stupidly took some toilet paper(it was still in the dispenser for the toilet paper), and not knowing if it was used it or not. and got the shaving cream off my face,and yes there was more than one cut for the something to get into it. if there was something like guy stuff or girl stuff on there, whould I have a chance of getting a std from it? I don't know how long it was setting there. There's no sign of any other stds.

Is it just my ocd screwing with me?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

You will be fine, nothing to worry about at all.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Didn't you make the same exact topic a few weeks ago? I think you need some serious therapy, if you're not receiving it already.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

..Didn't they ban someone like this because they're a troll? Haha.


----------



## filledwithfear1 (Sep 28, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> ..Didn't they ban someone like this because they're a troll? Haha.


I'm not a troll. I just worry too much...


----------



## gold132 (Mar 27, 2009)

This is funny last week i was at a bar and i felt really self-conscious partly due to the fact i had only had one drink. So i went outside for a walk and found a beer can on a wall. Me being stupid i drank what was left of the beer can. Then it hit me, can i get HIV from this?

So i checked the internet on my phone and the chances of me happening to get HIV from saliva is like 1 in a billion or something. Still i won't be doing it again :no


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

njodis said:


> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/members/dothackzero-25580/


Mmm, that was the guy. He made a topic about this exact same scenario, if I recall. Coincidence? Surely, it must be :b


----------



## filledwithfear1 (Sep 28, 2009)

Could you guys just answer the question? I'm still freaking out about this.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You should be fine but if you're that worried you might try asking on a medical type forum or go to a doctor and ask them.


----------



## Sloppy Joe (Feb 25, 2009)

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...le-to-get-hiv-from-something-like-this-70056/


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I doubt it, but if you're worried you should get an HIV test.


----------



## sohc77 (Sep 22, 2009)

So now you have 3 different types of cancer and HIV, sounds legit to me :roll

I think the only problem you should be concerned about right now is your mental health, and you know it; why else would you be posting these type of questions on a mental health board?

sorry if i came across as a dick


----------



## filledwithfear1 (Sep 28, 2009)

blah, I'm still worried about this...


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

you got the hiv dude. worrying about this is a sympton of it


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Just get a test. And while you're at it get therapy too..


----------



## pyramidsong (Apr 17, 2005)

nubly said:


> you got the hiv dude. worrying about this is a sympton of it


----------



## Tristram (Feb 9, 2008)

It's not very easy to accidentally HIV.


----------



## SVIIC (Apr 15, 2005)

filledwithfear1 said:


> Is it just my ocd screwing with me?


Yes. But I would be anxious too


----------



## filledwithfear1 (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm still worried about this one...


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Tristram said:


> It's not very easy to accidentally HIV.


It's still relatively hard to get HIV even if you're trying.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

I really don't think you have anything to worry about. And this is coming from someone who has a "medical" background... :squeeze


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

I wouldn't worry about it. If you're really seriously worried, go see a doctor, get some tests done, but I really don't think you should be worried.

I'd suggest getting some therapy, though. Worrying a lot is really not good for you.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Looking at the type of posts you make, I think its really important that you get some help for this over-worrying. It can't be fun.


----------



## Sneakykitty (Jun 29, 2008)

No you won't get HIV but you might pick up an infection doing that, bacterial I mean......


----------



## leomouse (Dec 1, 2008)

yeaa but what are the chances of even getting an infection, bacteria likes to sit in warm moist places and a toilet seat is not one of those places where it's easy to catch anything. there's bacteria all around and healthy individuals do not get sick often. it's also hard to get hiv, some people don't even get it the first time having sex with an infected person. so it's impossible that you got it.


----------



## Sneakykitty (Jun 29, 2008)

I mean bacteria from the toilet paper, toilets usually have wet floors and stuff and if the papers been sitting there festering in human juices....:afr


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

Sneakykitty said:


> I mean bacteria from the toilet paper, toilets usually have wet floors and stuff and if the papers been sitting there festering in human juices....:afr


I would hope, if the toilet paper was lying on the wet floor, no one would use it. :no


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

It's just OCD screwing with you. While that isn't a worry that I'd ever personally have, I obsessively worry about lots of other things, many of which I wouldn't even be willing to post publicly as they sound so ridiculous as to be embarrassing even by SAS standards.


----------



## m0n0XidE (Oct 8, 2009)

You're are fine. Chill out.


----------



## toffee (Oct 5, 2009)

No no no. You will be fine. Trust me. If it is really worrying you, just to put your mind at ease, get tested, but i can assure you that you will be fine.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

The virus itself can only live outside the body for like two minutes maximum. 
Also given that it has now been a week since you posted the question, you would have already seen anything that could possibly come up.

You're fine.


----------



## ChrisWasNotThere (Oct 12, 2009)

I would obsess about something like that for *a long time* , but after a while you just care less and less, talk to people about it, sometimes it feels better to communicate your problems and maybe discuss possible things you can do to make you feel better.


----------



## filledwithfear1 (Sep 28, 2009)

Guys, I'm worried about this one again...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Where do you work? I can't believe they would make you shave.
The toilet paper cannot support the virus even if it was on there. A person with the virus would have had used the toilet paper - chances are very slim that that happened.

You do not have anything to worry about. This is just your mind. You need to write this stuff down and remember it when the thought appears. You are fine - you are just worrying about nothing at the moment.


----------



## ecotec83 (Sep 7, 2009)

I`ve done a lot of research on Sti`s and Hiv due to a scare when i was 18-19. Hiv is not able to live outside the human body for more than a few seconds. There is a 0% chance that you could get it from Tp or even a towel. Even if you had unprotected intercourse with someone who was positive your risk would be between 1 in 500+ of actually catching it. Don`t worry about it in the least you have no risk of catching it from what you described.


----------



## filledwithfear1 (Sep 28, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> Where do you work? I can't believe they would make you shave.
> The toilet paper cannot support the virus even if it was on there. A person with the virus would have had used the toilet paper - chances are very slim that that happened.
> 
> You do not have anything to worry about. This is just your mind. You need to write this stuff down and remember it when the thought appears. You are fine - you are just worrying about nothing at the moment.


I was working at mc donalds when this happened. Sadly, I got fired... Obviously I didn't like that place that much. The funny thing is that happened on my Birthday. It's really a lovely gift from mc donalds isn't it?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Is that partly fueling the HIV scare? That is a traumatic experience to have happened in and of itself. I'm sorry it happened, man, but it may be a blessing in disguise.

I worked at McDonald's when I was your age....1996 was my last summer there. I worked at a mall location - Saturdays were a mess.


----------



## filledwithfear1 (Sep 28, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> Is that partly fueling the HIV scare? That is a traumatic experience to have happened in and of itself. I'm sorry it happened, man, but it may be a blessing in disguise.
> 
> I worked at McDonald's when I was your age....1996 was my last summer there. I worked at a mall location - Saturdays were a mess.


What the fact that I got fired? Nope, I though I did kinda think once I got out of there the fear would happen less often though since it usually made worry about it again everytime I had to go back into that bathroom...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Honestly, I would have been more worried about catching a cold or flu than HIV with those kinds of bathrooms.

I have seen dirty bathrooms in my time, but HIV never crossed my mind during those times. :afr.

You did not catch HIV from the toilet paper. How long ago was this?


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

millenniumman75 said:


> Honestly, I would have been more worried about catching a cold or flu than HIV with those kinds of bathrooms.


Dude, you're putting more ideas in his head! :lol

Filledwithfear - I'm sure you're fine. Try to let it go - please!!!


----------



## filledwithfear1 (Sep 28, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> Honestly, I would have been more worried about catching a cold or flu than HIV with those kinds of bathrooms.
> 
> I have seen dirty bathrooms in my time, but HIV never crossed my mind during those times. :afr.
> 
> You did not catch HIV from the toilet paper. How long ago was this?


4 months, and the problem was I wasn't sure if it was used or not. When I when I say used I mean, blood, semon, or vaginal juices.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

filledwithfear1 said:


> 4 months, and the problem was I wasn't sure if it was used or not. When I when I say used I mean, blood, semon, or vaginal juices.


FilledWithFear1,

Okay, I'll work through this with you one last time, and then you are on your own.

You would have noticed right away if there was blood on the toilet paper. Red dots on white paper would stand out. Time would have killed the virus. Next, anyone who would want to um, you know, in a McDonald's bathroom would be just plain nuts (I couldn't imagine somebody wanting to get it on with Ronald McDonald or Grimace - the only female characters are Birdie the Early Bird and maybe a Fry Girl, but I wouldn't consider them PHAT), and you would have also noticed it right away. Third and obviously, you went into a men's restroom so that eliminate's half the world population and your third selection.

Trust me, man. After four months, something would have happened by now. Colds and flu would be long gone. You are totally healthy and fine, just full of worry.


----------



## filledwithfear1 (Sep 28, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> FilledWithFear1,
> 
> Okay, I'll work through this with you one last time, and then you are on your own.
> 
> ...


Actually, it was unisex bathroom...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It wouldn't make any difference. You got paper from the roll. Once it's torn off, it's gone. You had clean sheets. I would not put any more thought into this, man. You are scaring yourself. You need to believe that you are fine - I can't do that for you.


----------



## filledwithfear1 (Sep 28, 2009)

Actually this does help...

In rare instances, HIV can be spread by:

A bite by someone infected with HIV.
Blood from an HIV-infected person entering an open wound.
Sharing personal hygiene items, such as razors and toothbrushes, with a person infected with HIV
http://www.ucsfhealth.org/adult/medical_services/infect/hiv/conditions/hiv/signs.html

btw, there's less of the hiv virus in semon and even less in vaginal fluids. So that mean's the other 2 ways I was worried about is ever rarer, and like you said I would have noticed if there was a huge blood stain on it.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

It's the exact same wording and everything, copy pasted from this guy who was banned for posting this two months ago:



dothackzero said:


> Okay, so i went to work 35 days ago, and they made me shave. After I finished shaving, I stupidly took some toilet paper(it was still in the dispenser for the toilet paper), and not knowing if it was used it or not. and got the shaving cream off my face,and yes there was more than one cut for the something to get into it. if there was something like guy stuff or girl stuff on there, whould I have a chance of getting a std from it? I don't know how long it was setting there. There's no sign of any other stds.
> 
> Is it just my ocd screwing with me?


Need to ban him. He's probably just using a proxy to make his IP different.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Thomas Paine said:


> It's the exact same wording and everything, copy pasted from this guy who was banned for posting this two months ago:
> 
> Need to ban him. He's probably just using a proxy to make his IP different.


you're a bit late, we established it was the same person a long time ago


----------



## filledwithfear1 (Sep 28, 2009)

Thomas Paine said:


> It's the exact same wording and everything, copy pasted from this guy who was banned for posting this two months ago:
> 
> Need to ban him. He's probably just using a proxy to make his IP different.


Actually, I'm not using a proxy. They probably just realized that I'm not a troll like they orginally thought.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

nothing to fear said:


> you're a bit late, we established it was the same person a long time ago


OK, but this is the perfect opportunity to once again mention that I know how to make a bot that can detect people using multiple accounts even if they are using separate IP addresses and not copy pasting. 

But of course I need someone to fund me because this will take some considerable development hours.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

filledwithfear1 said:


> Actually, I'm not using a proxy. They probably just realized that I'm not a troll like they orginally thought.


Then why did you say "35 days ago" in both posts.  And I do realize that you don't need a proxy to change your IP.

And you may not be a "troll", and have good intentions, but doesn't this sort of distract from the people with real problems? Or is that the point? Or is the point to make the forum more active/profitable?


----------



## filledwithfear1 (Sep 28, 2009)

Thomas Paine said:


> Then why did you say "35 days ago" in both posts.  And I do realize that you don't need a proxy to change your IP.
> 
> And you may not be a "troll", and have good intentions, but doesn't this sort of distract from the people with real problems? Or is that the point? Or is the point to make the forum more active/profitable?


My anxiety are real problems...


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Or maybe I am paranoid too. I _am_ on a lot of caffeine and having a migraine and noticed earlier that I was paranoid about other things.

If it was a typo not to change the 35 days, I'm sorry. After studying internet marketing for a while you get a little jaded.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

OK, I'm sorry. I notice now where you said it was 4 months ago. It's been a long night for me.

But here are some things to consider:

1) If the tissue was in a dispenser, there is a really low (miniscule) chance that somebody even touched the part that you used. Modern bathrooms are designed to minimize the risk of these things.

2) Yes, it's just your OCD.

3) Do you realize that now days having this much untreated anxiety can actually be harder on your immune system, and even more deadly then actually catching HIV? You need to seek psychiatric care or you are going to _literally_ worry yourself to death.

4) I know people with HIV, and I've shared a bathroom with them. It's actually very hurtful to them when you are so afraid of them when you are actually more of a threat to them (because you could make them sick very easily if they aren't careful).

5) The virus dies very quickly, even more so if it's on a dry surface. The only possibility is if the last few people in the bathroom before you had HIV _and_ decided to leave bodily fluids on the toilet paper roll on purpose. What are the odds of that, really?

6) If this actually happened, you could probably sue McDonald's, be rich, and live a decent life with HIV.

7) I noticed from your other posts that you're a Christian. I was raised Christian and I know that the way you are treating yourself by worrying about this is not trusting in God. You are supposed to trust that everything happens for a purpose, even if you miraculously got HIV this way. It would be all in God's plan, right?

I hope that makes up for my rudeness. I really am sorry.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Maybe you could go get a free HIV test at a clinic. After 3 months, they can tell and its been 4. that will ease your mind. I know what obsessive thoughts are like and its terrible. Sometimes no one can seem to talk us out of anything unless we find concrete truths for ourselves.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

can i get the hiv from this post? my computer has no virus protection.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

nubly said:


> can i get the hiv from this post? my computer has no virus protection.


Only if you mount your drive.

Hey! It's a real thing that you do for Linux operating systems. Get your mind out of the gutter.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

nubly said:


> can i get the hiv from this post? my computer has no virus protection.


I lol'd.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

nubly said:


> can i get the hiv from this post? my computer has no virus protection.





Thomas Paine said:


> Only if you mount your drive.
> 
> Hey! It's a real thing that you do for Linux operating systems. Get your mind out of the gutter.


That was classic :lol.


----------



## DanCan (Jul 29, 2009)

I read in a health magazine that most viruses that cause STD's can only survive out of the body for several minutes. So if some skeever sits his sweaty butt cheeks on the cold gas station toilet before you, as long as there is a few minutes in between then the germs will be dead. But I think that other guy is right. Your excessive worry is a sign of HIV. Your penis will probably fall off soon.


----------

